# Carolina Aquarium Expo and Frag Swap 2013



## lazidog (Jun 7, 2012)

Carolina Aquarium Expo and Frag Swap September 21st 2013 at the Jamil Shine Temple, 106 Jamil Rd, Columbia SC 29210
Be sure to check out the Expo website at: Carolina Aquarium Expo and Frag Swap 2013 - Home

Come spend all or part of the day, entrance fee is $5 per adult, everyone under 18 is free. Ample free parking is available. 

Free Foster and Smith gift bags loaded with goodies and a $20 gift certificate, to the first 500 in the door. (one per paying adult) 
10:00 Doors open to Public (Gift-bags distributed)
4:00 Doors closed to Public at 4pm
5:00 Vendors out by 5pm (Cleanup)
Raffle Schedule:
12:00 1st Round of Raffles
1:00  2nd Round of Raffles
2:00 3rd Round of Raffles
3:30 Final Round of Raffles
Speaker Schedule:
11:00 Tbd
12:30 Isaac Adelman: Intro to Reefkeeping
1:30 Jon Warner: Biopellets
2:30 Sustainable Reef
3:00 Larry: Reef nutrition
(Friday setup from 3:00 until 8:00 sharp, Saturday setup at 8:00 for sponsors and vendors)
*Times speakers and Events subject to change*

Due to last years huge success we are moving to a 24,000 sq ft venue. There will be plenty of room for all the Sponsors, Vendors, Attendees and activities scheduled. Feel free to e-mail us with any questions.
Sponsor/Vendor/Hobbyist Information
Vendors: A fee of $100 for a space or table is required, additional table rentals are available for $25 extra. A product donation for our raffle is also requested but not required. A limited supply of Carribsea Water will be provided for free on a first to request basis, with priority given to vendors that will be arriving by airplane
Sponsorship of the Expo: Entitles your company to a banner rotation, sponsor listing, a non-sales table at the Expo if desired. A minimum donation of $100 in products, gift certificates or cash is required.
Hobbyist: Hobbyist sellers may rent 1/2 of a table for $25, $20 with early registration. Hobbyist - Corals you grow personally, fish you breed, used equipment you want to sell.
*All tables will require a table cloth or covering to be provided by vendor.

Payments may be made via PayPal to: [email protected]


----------

